# New Sauerkraut Gadget



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Sharon Peterson of Simply Canning reviewed a new gadget for making kraut easy peasy. The gadget is called a pickle pipe and allows you to make your kraut in half gallon jars. It looks fantastic and is so simple!

http://www.simplycanning.com/pickle-pipe.html

I took the $30 pledge and will get three pipes and four glass weights. Can't wait to get them. They're supposed to ship in December before the holidays so I guess I'll be canning kraut in January.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool. Much more attractive than the latex glove so many of us use. Instead of 5 fingers waving at you you only get the important one.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I showed Susie this and she ordered them


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

That's great, susieneddy! I'm really excited about these. I like Sharon Peterson's blog site and I think her reviews are pretty trustworthy. I love the idea of making my kraut in half gallon jars and then canning it into pint jars when it's ready. All with no skimming. :thumb:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We finally got our order. It took a while but I fell it will be worth it.
I just downloaded a Fermenting Guide from the makers of the pickle pipe. It has some recipes that we will be trying


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

You can make your own with an airlock, a pack of grommets (drill a 9/16 hole IIRC) and your own jars/lids.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I found it "interesting" that the website has a link to order these, or, "pre-order them, which means they have not yet been produced, but the price is reduced already. False "sale"?


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Sally it is actually through kickstarter, I don't know why simply canning is selling them. Masontops has actually produced them and has sent out their first orders.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Kickstarter is a group that helps small businesses get start up money to put their ideas into production and make them a reality. The Pickle Pipes were a project sponsored by Masontops. They put the idea on Kickstarter to raise the money to begin mass producing them and get them on the market. That's what the pledges were and that's why it took a while to get them. You can look at https://www.kickstarter.com/ to see other projects trying to raise the money to get off the ground.

Sharon Peterson of Simply Canning got an advance pickle pipe and did a review about it and other ways to make saurkraut. That's where I first heard of these. I loved the idea of these because they're so simple and I posted the information to share with others. Simply Canning is not selling these. She just did the review and put the information out there for us.

My pledge was for $30 and I got three pipes and four glass weights. They're now selling the three pipes for $19.00 and the four pack of weights like mine for $21.95. Even if they lower the price and others could buy these cheaper than I did - I think that's great and I'd be happy for them to have that opportunity. It's a new product trying to build a customer base. 

Since they're just getting established, they're not in a position to make half a million of these pipes in advance and wait for them to sell. You can lose a lot of money that way if you end up with a warehouse of merchandise that isn't moving. As they are getting the pipes made, they're shipping them out to those who have ordered them. So when you pre-order, yes, it means that yours haven't been made yet but you'll be on the list to get them as soon as they're ready. If you place an order today, you'll get them delivered sometime in February. They send out e-mails regularly to let you know the status of your order and give you an approximate shipping date as soon as they have one. I was impressed with how the company handled my transaction. I was never left hanging and wondering about my order. 

http://www.masontops.com/products/pickle-pipe

I haven't used mine yet because I'm going to be out of town for a while in January. I don't want to come home and open the door to the smell of Kraut Gone Wrong! Not expecting a problem but better safe than sorry so I'm waiting until I'll be home to monitor the process.


----------



## molonlabe (Dec 28, 2015)

I like, thank you


----------

